# Blue tongue, odd colour question?



## RSPcrazy (Jan 6, 2013)

G'day,

I was shown this eastern blue tongue today and was amazed by its colours (especially around the back of the neck).

Sorry for the poor photos.


















Its parents are apparently normal brown looking eastern's.
where I live (Hawkesbury, NSW), I see a lot of normal brown coloured eastern blue tongues and I have one as a pet too, but this is the first eastern that I have ever personally seen with these bright colours (mainly focusing around the back of the neck).

I'm just wondering if anyone else has seen or keeps any eastern's with these sort of colours?


----------



## K3nny (Jan 7, 2013)

When i lived in Asia i have observed several Irian Jaya blue tongues (unclassified _Tiliqua sp_., not _Tiliqua gigas gigas_ a.k.a. Indonesian blue tongue which tend to be darker/coppery in color) with similarly lighter colors.

Although not strictly Australian in origin, some specimens of _Tiliqua scincoides chimaerea _that i've seen have interesting colors to say the least.


----------



## Hazaroks14 (Jan 7, 2013)

I have two with bright colours like that one. I think they would be a Melbourne locale or from around that area.


----------



## geckodan (Jan 7, 2013)

There is considerable variation across the Eastern Blue Tongue range. Some enterprising breeder would love to reproduce that feature and then sell rare 'golden back' bluetongues and 10x the price.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Jan 7, 2013)

Hazaroks14 said:


> I have two with bright colours like that one. I think they would be a Melbourne locale or from around that area.



Any chance of seeing some photos?

I was shown a photo of the parents today, they are identical to the normal brown ones I find in my back yard all the time. So it's not a Melbourne locale.


----------

